# Foote Dam



## gander08 (Jan 5, 2011)

Hey Guys,
 Just wondering from any of the locals or guys that fish the AuSable often if there are fish at Foote Dam yet? I have Friday off of work and since the Saginaw River is blown out down here for walleye, figured Id try some steelhead action. Would appreciate any info considering the price of gas to drive up there, and I would return the favor if anyone is looking for walleye reports later in the season on the Bay or River. Thanks!


----------



## WHITE BEAR (Jan 12, 2005)

I'm not a local and I have not fished up there in a long time but there are always some fish at the dam. I'm hoping to make it up there myself within the next couple of weeks before I go back to work(asphalt worker).


----------



## twbeyes (Nov 25, 2010)

Theres fish alllll over the river get out and get u some


----------



## Jdixon23 (Jan 29, 2013)

was slow whn i was there last week shouldstart picking up with the warm temps coming up


----------

